# Unplanned/ unprepared?



## S-T123 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi all!! 

I have just found out I am pregnant, it’s in the very early stages (5 weeks). 
I have been reading up on everything possible to do with diabetes and pregnancy, including all the other threads. I have not prepared for a baby, (I was actually on contraception but that’s another story). My HBA1C has always been high, over 100, despite best efforts I just can’t get it down. A few months ago I went on the pump and it was life changing, since had to remove it due to not being able to get my blood sugars down about 5 weeks ago... somewhat coincidental looking back on it now! However, my question is, has anyone had a high HBA1C and gone to have a successful pregnancy and a healthy baby? since finding out my control has been amazing, although I’m having quite a few hypo’s but I’d rather be low than high. I have already spoken to my diabetic nurse and I am in frequent contact but I’m just worried that I’m going to do it all wrong!!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 12, 2020)

Congratulations. Diabetes in pregnancy can be really difficult but you will get good support. Nothing is  certain this early in any pregnancy and I’m not sure it helps to have the odds spelled out either way. Keep working at your control as that will give you and the baby the best chance and try to keep your stress levels down (not easy right now).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2020)

Congratulations @S-T123! And welcome to the forum 

A healthy pregnancy with diabetes can certainly done, but the concerns you express about your previous high A1c are valid - the more ’in range’ you can keep your BG during pregnancy, the better for baby AND for you - so take all the help you can get and try to build strong positive relationships with your clinic (and keep asking questions of the experienced T1 Mums here)

Pregnancy will throw all sorts of curveballs your way with hormones raging, and the like - so perhaps ask if you might be able to access some technology to support you during pregnancy (eg CGM and perhaps going back on the pump with renewed support and focus)

Keep asking questions here too - good be forewarned with the BG chaos and shifting goalposts that might be headed your way so that you can be ready when it kicks off!

Good luck, and let us know how you get on


----------

